# FREE (S, Yorks) 20" wheels & tyres



## night cycler (3 Oct 2019)

4 tyres

2 Front wheels

3 Rear wheels.

I understand *one* of these rear wheels maybe from a BMX bike as it has an axle that is thicker than the other 4 wheels?

Ideal size for making a toe-along cycle cart.

Collection only from S6O Rotherham. Just 2 miles from junction 33 of the M1, and 1/4 mile from RDG hospital.


----------



## night cycler (3 Oct 2019)

-----


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2019)

night cycler said:


> -----


You could try your local Freecycle group if desperate to get rid (as a post 3 minute bump suggests!)


----------

